# Uknown hap.



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

i made a disappointing hour drive to buy a lithobate male from a guy, and it was in terrible condition, i got the fish anyway since i drove so far, but under the asking price. Anyway i visted a couple lfs out there way and seen a tank with large assorted haps. Just wondering what kind of hap is this.

Sorry for the quality, iphone camera sucks in dark places.

















Lithobates pics.









I did pick up a nice 5.5-6" ahli though.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The Hap looks like a jacobfriebergi hybrid.

The "ahli" isn't an ahli at all, rather a fryeri.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for the reply, i figured it was a hybrid. I know its not a true "ahli", but rather a Sciaenochromis fryeri, just called it by the commonly mistaken name.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

actually looking at more pictures, i think the fish pictured may not be a hybrid, just wasn't labeled correctly. The tank had 2 labels but only one was readable, and said asst. haps. so i assumed it was a hap.

It defiently looks like a Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Otter Pt.)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks bigger and heavier bodied than any Jake I have seen.
Hard to tell from the photo exactly what he is but I would assume hybrid.
As he seems to have some large hap features as well as some Jake features.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

As per above, the body shape is completely off, though the colouration is right.. as I suggested above, a hybrid with jake in it.


----------

